# First Hunt Test Lesson



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Teddi and Belle had their first hunt test lesson yesterday. Talk about a gorgeous day. We went to the facility where we train agility, the owner is working on her Master titles I believe with her dogs. So I figured she could get me started. 

First she wanted to see how my girls mark. Having never had someone else throw the bumper that was a new element. Each of my dogs marked like an expert. The trainer said they have "no issues" there. Now Teddi after retrieving the bumper would do her fly by run around which we need to train out of her. Belle would bring it right to me and drop at my feet. So she gave me some tips to work on Teddi coming to me not past me. She also gave me suggestions to teach Belle to "finish". 

Then we talked about teaching the dogs to hold. That will be a bigger area of work for us. I never thought about teaching a dog to "hold" before. So now I am re training as my dogs were always taught to drop the toy. I don't think it will be hard, just confusing at first. She told me to put the bumper in the dogs mouth, say "hold" when they start to relax say "yes" (my marker word), and then "out". This was done in quick successions, so I was not fighting with the dog. I did notice they got faster at relaxing in just a couple tries. I have to work on "my" timing. LOL 

We are not going to be able to train every week. I think we might get another session in December. So until then I will work on longer marks with bumpers, holding and teaching the finish. I do think my dogs could do a WC or a junior hunter test right now with out being "too" embarassing. No I know they both need to return to hand so would they pass JH, no. I think the water would be interesting too. They both play WAY too much when it comes to swimming. They go get the bumper and come back no problem, but they like to have fun when they get out. We will work on that as early as we can next year.

I plan to talk to a friend who really does this. I may join the golden club so I can get to some practices. I also need to find a lab club so I have a group to practice with there too.

We did not work with our 'bird'. The trainer said until they are better with the "hold" don't use the bird. 

OH I do have a question. Teddi is very aware of new scents. She gets tentative about picking up something she is not familiar with (she won't pick up a bird yet). I was thinking about getting some bumpers and put some different bird scents on them. Would that help her or not make a difference do you think? 

It was fun. We will see how this goes.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I love to hear that you are interested in field work, you will have a blast! Sounds like you are doing the right things right, seeking training groups, taking lessons and being alert to what your different girls need. I have never used the scent stuff so I can't offer any advise on that. Can you have your trainer e-mail lesson plans in between sessions? That might give you more to work on.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey I didn't know that you were doing that this weekend! How fun!!


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

When we are training with new dogs, as some point we will tape bird wings to the bumper. It gets them used to the smell and the transition to picking up birds.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I missed out on a chance to go to a training group this weekend; I slept in. Now I'm having an "aw shucks" moment. Don't have much to offer except a "good luck" and I'll be listening to whatever hints those with titles have to give.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about getting the "bird scent" stuff. She will need to be introduced to birds at some point in time, I'm not so convinced that bird-scent-in-a-bottle actually smells like birds to a dog, I don't think its fooling or helping them at all.
Once you have "hold" down pat you will of course need to teach "take it" (or "fetch" or whatever your word is). At this point you will need to introduce her to all sorts of items to "Fetch" on command -- bumpers, dokkens, paint rollers, wooden dowels, birds, etc. 
Will your trainer be able to get live birds for you at any point in time?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> I wouldn't worry about getting the "bird scent" stuff. She will need to be introduced to birds at some point in time, I'm not so convinced that bird-scent-in-a-bottle actually smells like birds to a dog, I don't think its fooling or helping them at all.
> Once you have "hold" down pat you will of course need to teach "take it" (or "fetch" or whatever your word is). At this point you will need to introduce her to all sorts of items to "Fetch" on command -- bumpers, dokkens, paint rollers, wooden dowels, birds, etc.
> Will your trainer be able to get live birds for you at any point in time?


I don't know about "live" birds but I am SURE DH can find them if he needs to. Knowing him too if he sees a fresh kill pheasant on the side of the road he will get that too. We do have 2 chukkars in our freezer right now. 

I didn't think the bird scent stuff smells like birds, but didn't know if the "different" smell might help her get acclimated to picking up weird smelling stuff. Belle OBVIOUSLY does not care. Funny thing Teddi doesn't care about ROLLING in weird smelling stuff. :doh:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! That sounds like SOOO much fun! Hold and fetch are pretty easy to teach inside, so good things to learn in the winter. You can order pheasant pelt dummies (freeze dried pheasant pelt on a bumper) online from gundogsupply.com. Those could be a good thing to start with. Wings taped to bumpers is great too, we did that as well. Although I would not work with birds too much until you get the hold and recall down.

Wishing we were closer so we could train!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

sammydog said:


> wishing we were closer so we could train!


*me too!!!!!!*


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

*me three!!!!!!*


maxs mom said:


> *me too!!!!!!*


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

*me four!!!!*


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Alright..... Laura (DNL2448) is already here... plus her buddy (Carol) and her dogs... how about if everybody just shows up here in the Spring and we will do this thing right.

I should have Amber needing a tune up for her work (Master and Qual).
I will have Gypsy (the black pup who turned two weeks today) who will be doing lots of entry level stuff. _Her little eyes are just starting to open... the first in her litter._
I will have my Golden Pup (yet to be born and yet to be named) as well.
And lastly I have Daisy... the set up dog.

I can arrange for gunners and live birds for those that want them. Let me know and I will start thinking about it.

We could train one day then do a mock hunt test the next. 

Randy


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I like the way you think Randy, but as a couple of the members live in the far reaches of the world, we might make it a three day thing to make it worth their while.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Three days it is.
Day one agenda:
One hour going over training group assignments, what to do, how to help a dog, how to help the handler...
Mid morning training, evaluating training levels, simple stuff.
Afternoon, debrief... what we could do better.

Day two: Train.

Day Three: Mock Hunt Test.

Dog to the line.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

How's the water work, Randy?

EvanG


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ummmm.....where's the BBQ and party?? :



Klamath Gold said:


> Three days it is.
> Day one agenda:
> One hour going over training group assignments, what to do, how to help a dog, how to help the handler...
> Mid morning training, evaluating training levels, simple stuff.
> ...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Boy that would be REALLY fun! A GRF Forum group training camp. Honorary goldens (my lab and other's "other" dogs) would also be welcome! Barb you can plan the food!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm thinking duck 'lorange and pheasant under glass 



Maxs Mom said:


> Boy that would be REALLY fun! A GRF Forum group training camp. Honorary goldens (my lab and other's "other" dogs) would also be welcome! Barb you can plan the food!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That sounds like a nice vacation  One of these days!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

EvanG said:


> How's the water work, Randy?
> 
> EvanG


Most of the water in our area is choked with bulrush and tules or is so big that renders it useless. However, if this "golden dream" came together, I believe I could twist the arm of a local field trialer. He has just built some nice technical ponds. One set is rather close to town. The other set is in the Wood River Valley near Fort Klamath (45 minutes away). This area is the beautiful south entrance to Crater Lake National Park.

Barbeque?? I think we could handle that. Usually I make an awesome tri-tip, however for this I would defer to someone else (as I will be busy with logistical stuff).


----------

